# 11 year old cockatiel no longer wants to come out of his cage! why?



## Lexi (Nov 14, 2008)

I have had my cockatiel, Chester, for 11 years now. He has always loved being taken out of his cage. Recently he has stopped letting anyone take him out of his cage. He will run away from my hand if I reach into his cage or he will try to bite me. I moved into a new apartment 6 months ago, and he was fine at first, but this new behavior has occurred just recently. (within the last 3 months) Any ideas as to why this has occurred or any advice on how to get him to come back out of his cage?

Thanks!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m not sure why but you may want to just leave the door open i do that and my gcc comes out then hops right on my shoulder


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A change in behavior might warrant a visit to the Vet. If he doesn't feel well he may very well act this way.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If he isn't sick, it's possible that something frightened him and now he doesn't feel safe outside the cage. Once you're sure he's healthy, you can work on gradually luring him out with millet spray or some other tasty treat. Once he learns that it is indeed safe to come out, you probably won't have any more problem unless there's something in the room that's scaring him on an ongoing basis.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm i dont know what it could be. it sounds like you giving it regular attention right?
has anything new come into the cage room within these past couple months?
but like they said he could be sick.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think an avian vet visit could not hurt, that is strange you think it would happen right after the move.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A move can be stressful for a bird and make them more likely to become ill with a bacterial infection. They can actually carry the bacteria with no ill effects 'till a stress allows it to take hold.


----------

